# potty training video for you



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just watched this great potty training video:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Just watched this great potty training video:
> 
> Dog Training: House training a puppy or rescue dog - YouTube


Really excellent video!!! (As usual from Kikopup &#128521 I wish this could be a pinned post somewhere too. It would save many of us LOTS of typing here on the forum!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Emily has the best videos on any topic.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

This was like a lightbulb moment - when she explained not to avoid the areas where the puppy had accidents before. There is a spot upstairs that has been well cleaned but has repeat accidents because it is the most convenient spot if the puppy isn’t being watched properly. I’ve just been completely been avoiding that area. I think I just assumed I would just wait until he was potty trained to reintroduce that area, but the whole point is that I have to actively introduce that spot so he can be potty trained right there. I’m sending a link to this video to my whole family! I seriously think this is the key for us. It’s confused me for a while that there are certain places where he never, ever has accidents and he’ll even give me cues when he needs to go but when he does have accidents it’s always in the same place - not the exact same spot, more like the same situation. So if I have him in that situation more instead of less, I can teach him what to do to go potty in the right place.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This was like a lightbulb moment - when she explained not to avoid the areas where the puppy had accidents before. There is a spot upstairs that has been well cleaned but has repeat accidents because it is the most convenient spot if the puppy isn't being watched properly. I've just been completely been avoiding that area. I think I just assumed I would just wait until he was potty trained to reintroduce that area, but the whole point is that I have to actively introduce that spot so he can be potty trained right there. I'm sending a link to this video to my whole family! I seriously think this is the key for us. It's confused me for a while that there are certain places where he never, ever has accidents and he'll even give me cues when he needs to go but when he does have accidents it's always in the same place - not the exact same spot, more like the same situation. So if I have him in that situation more instead of less, I can teach him what to do to go potty in the right place.


All three of mine had at least ONE upstairs accident in a room that is rarely used. I started tossing kibble all over the floor up there, then taking them up to "hunt" for kibble, like it was the MOST FUN THING EVER!!! Problem solved.


----------

